# Kandle Question?



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Can the Kandle book light be purchased anywhere other than amazon? Thanks!


----------



## HeadshotHeather (Jan 7, 2010)

I dunno, but I definitely am interested in knowing what others think about it.  I think it looks great, but at $25 I want to know if it's worth the price.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Before I bought from Amazon, I looked at the manufacturer's website to see if it was available directly from them.  At that time, the answer was no, so I bought from Amazon...not sure if that's changed yet.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I noticed that the Kandle now qualifies for free shipping on Amazon - though I wish the price would drop.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We have other threads about this light.  Search for Kandle here on the boards and see what others have said.  
Everyone has had good things to say about it, except that the price is a bit high for a light, and the batteries 
are a bit expensive to replace.  I'm just repeating what they've said.  I'm not sure about the cost of the batteries.
deb


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

nelle said:


> I noticed that the Kandle now qualifies for free shipping on Amazon - though I wish the price would drop.


Thanks for this!!!! I just ordered with Amazon prime upgraded shipping so I should have it before my trip!


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Medge Icon that I use when I travel and just put the whole thing in my purse, because I like that the eilluminator fits inside.  I use the oberon cover at home, and at night when I read I use the Kandle....I know.....I know.... I am crazzzy about my accessories, but I like it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yorkie Lady, being crazy about accessories makes you a perfect fit for Kindleboards.
deb


----------



## Pat Douglas (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered it...then canceled the order ten minutes later.

Here's why:
battery life is only 25 hours
takes two disposable button style watch batteries

I'm going to try to locate an acceptable light that uses AAA batteries so I can recharge them.  Barring that, I'll just use my miner's style headlamp that I use to read on the train. Heck, I think I'll save $10-30 and do that, then I can spend that money on more books!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That has been a concern for others as well.  
Some of the Medge covers use the eLuminator light and it uses 1 AAA battery.  
deb


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Anybody know the battery length of the Mighty Bright flex? and what batteries it takes?


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Pat Douglas said:


> I ordered it...then canceled the order ten minutes later.
> 
> I'm going to try to locate an acceptable light that uses AAA batteries so I can recharge them. Barring that, I'll just use my miner's style headlamp that I use to read on the train. Heck, I think I'll save $10-30 and do that, then I can spend that money on more books!


Try the verilux book light. It takes AAA batteries and clips on the case. I found it on ebay for $20. Also the B&N site has them listed as a new item but not available yet.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

My Mighty Brite travel light takes one AAA battery and lasts a LONG time.  I've been using it for a couple hours a day since before Christmas and haven't changed the battery yet.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Amazon wont ship the kandle to Australia.  I use the mighty bright, but this isnt perfect by any stretch.  Lucky I dont use it much.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

u are having a lot of trouble living in Australia and with Amazon


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It does seem like that cheerio! The kindle ships without a wall plug, and most Australian wall chargers dont charge it (including the iphone charger); the books available to Australia are MUCH less than the US store, there are no Free Amazon books to Australia, they all cost $1.99 which is really the cost of the FREE whispernet Amazon advertise, and many of the products they have in store dont ship to Australia (or even overseas)  I think they have launched an international product without having done all required legwork to see that the product is really an international product.

But there are workarounds to most of these issues  , and I still love my kindle!


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Try the verilux book light. It takes AAA batteries and clips on the case. I found it on ebay for $20. Also the B&N site has them listed as a new item but not available yet.


thanks for the verilux tip -- it's on amazon now for $19.95 -- sold by Amazon..."Verilux Natural Spectrum Deluxe Book and Travel Light"


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Amazon has some pretty good deals on the 3V CR2032 batteries that the Kandle needs...  look those up before making your decision and be sure to use the Amazon affiliate link here when making your Amazon purchases.


----------



## flipoid (Jan 26, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Amazon wont ship the kandle to Australia.


If you contact the company directly (I know there is a thread on the Amazon Kindle forum that gives their email address), they *will* ship the Kandle internationally. I think you have to use Paypal to pay for it, but they do ship internationally now.

I love the Kandle. It lights my Kindle's screen evenly and not too brightly. It stays on securely (I put it at the top of my Kindle with the back part of the clip between the Kindle and the cover, as I have a flip-style cover). It's also very compact and folds nicely for travel. As for the batteries, you will get an extra set with your Kandle, and Amazon sells that type (third party seller, I think) for around $2.50 for five or six batteries with free shipping. Of course, I don't know if that includes shipping internationally.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Pat Douglas said:


> I ordered it...then canceled the order ten minutes later.
> 
> Here's why:
> battery life is only 25 hours
> ...


To their credit, I received four batteries with my new Kandle...so that's 50 hours of use. For me, I'll not use it very much, so it's fine. Maybe for those who will be using it a lot more, something else could be cheaper.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm still on the fence with the Kandle. I received it a week ago...for me, it really isn't bright enough.  I have to strain to read the bottom of my K1 screen...it's so much darker...even tried changing the batteries,  Even though the Mighty Bright does not have the slim compact profile of the Kandle, it is much brighter than the Kandle, has 2 settings and can be angled to illuminate my entire Kindle screen evenly.  It's also distracting to me to have a big thing attached right on top of my Kindle while I'm reading.  I like angling the Mighty Bright off to the side attached to my Oberon cover....no distracting device on my reading screen.

Actually, I guess I'm not really on the fence...like the Mighty Bright much better, lol.


----------



## Kindlechick (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree that it is not very bright.  I don't think I would order it again for the price.  The mighty bright is much brighter and easier to adjust to light the whole page more evenly.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I posted in another thread about the Verilux travel light.  I just received it yesterday.  It is very bright and the light covers the page.  It is natural spectrum light which I like.  It sure beats my Mighty Bright Travel light!


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

How does the Verilux light clip on? I have an Oberon cover and one of the Nancy Drew easel covers - don't think I can attach a light to the latter unless it is sideways.  I would probably have to take the K2 out of the cover and attach a light to it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You might want to look at the other thread Skyblue posted in about the Verilux, he/she updated it this morning saying it was already flickering badly and he/she was returning it to Amazon.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I ordered a Kandle once it became eligible for Prime and have been very happy with it. It's fun to occasionally read with a naked Kindle and the light. I've actually found mine to be a bit too bright because I prefer the low setting on my M-Edge Eluminator2.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I received my Kandle a couple hours before I left on a two week international business trip. I found it very easy to use, clipped nicely to my Oberon cover and small enough to travel easily.

Nice all around light considering the main use will be travel. I prefer to read by lamp light - similar to DTB when possible.


----------

